# mantis made me bleed XD



## stablebum (Sep 15, 2007)

So I wanted to show Grandma my mantis, but she jumped when she saw her and made me poke my Chinese into the corner abruptly as I was taking her out. She whipped open her wings and struck my finger, and I can say, it was like needles! She gave me tiny puncture wounds....lol.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 15, 2007)

cool, any pictures?


----------



## Kriss (Sep 15, 2007)

Its happened to me once before.

I was bitten on the finger by an adult male S.Centralis which drew blood.


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 15, 2007)

I got bitten a few days ago by my adult female _parasphendale affinis_ but luckily didnt drw blood


----------



## Precious (Sep 15, 2007)

Did she bite?? or was it those needle claws? I hate that...scares the pee out of me for some reason. Sorry.


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 15, 2007)

> Did she bite?? or was it those needle claws?


Its amazing how much strength they hav in those :shock:


----------



## Rick (Sep 15, 2007)

They will pinch you or prick you when grabbed from behind a lot of times.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 15, 2007)

mine are vicious :lol: They don't care they will hit you :lol:


----------



## AFK (Sep 16, 2007)

mantids are like cats

spoiled brats who always insist on getting their way


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 16, 2007)

lol


----------



## stablebum (Sep 21, 2007)

No bite, thank God, but she grabbed me with her forearms (better name for them?), and she was really strong. The other day I was holding her and she started nibbling at my palm...what does this mean?


----------



## Xenomantis (Sep 21, 2007)

Maybe she thinks you taste good...? :shock:

Then again, from what I've read, this could be a sign of dehydration (They're trying to get at the moisture on your skin).


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 21, 2007)

I think she's thirsty.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Sep 22, 2007)

> mantids are like catsspoiled brats who always insist on getting their way


when i first got my cats i just kept seeing similarities in their behaviour to mantids. they follow movement in exactly the same way too


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 28, 2007)

Every pinch from mantis craw is capable of drawing blood, no doubt about it. They attack thinking your finger is a food source or when the mantis is startled.


----------

